# طلب وقت اضافى للمشروع



## Eng.ahmdsamir (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للمشاريع ذات العقود من نوع remeasured contracts والى يكون محددا فيا فئة او ثمن وحدة القياس لكل بند مع كميه تقديرية لكميات كل بند.... بما يشكل مقايسة الكميات والاسعار للمشروع ..... التى بناء على اساسها يتم عمل Master Schedule plane واعتماده كمستند ضمن مستندات العقد فى بداية المشروع ........ سؤالى هو اذا زادت الكميات المنفذه فعليا لبنود المقايسة ...على الكميات الموجودة فى المقايسة والتى تم على اساسها حساب المدد الزمنيه للانشطة .. هل من حق المقاول ان يطالب بوقت اضافى للمشروع على اساس ان هذه الكميات الاضافيه لم تكن ضمن نطاق عمل المقاول عند تخططيطه لبرنامجه الزمنى فى بدايه المشروع ........ ما رأى الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة فى ادارة العقود...


----------



## مصطفى الراوي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ..... لا اعرف حظرتك من اين ولكن لدينا في العراق يعمل للكميات الاضافية الخارجة عن كمية المقايسة اوامر غيار او تغير حيث يعطى للمقاول مدة اضافية على هذه الكميات


----------



## foratfaris (26 ديسمبر 2010)

عادة يكون في المواصفات شرط يوضح حالة السماحية كأن تكون مثلاً :
-10% وحتى +20% من قيمة العقد
في حال تجاوز هذه الحدود فيحتاج البند الى سعر جديد ومن حق المقاول المطالبة بمدد اضافية


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> عادة يكون في المواصفات شرط يوضح حالة السماحية كأن تكون مثلاً :
> -10% وحتى +20% من قيمة العقد
> في حال تجاوز هذه الحدود فيحتاج البند الى سعر جديد ومن حق المقاول المطالبة بمدد اضافية






موضوع مطالبات المقاول بتمديد او وقت اضافى قديكون لاحد الاسباب الاتية :-​
1- وجود اعاقة اوعقبات تسبب فيها المالك وادت الى تاخر بدء المقاول لبعض الاعمال وهذه العوائق 
يجب ان تكون غير مشمولة بالعقد وقبل ان يتم عمل اى تمديدات يتم التاكد بقراءة كل وثائق العقد قراءة 
دقيقة ومتانية مثال ذلك وجود مشاكل على بعض اجزاء من موقع المشروع واعتراض من المجاورين ادى الى توقف العمل بها او عدم وجود رخصة بناء واعتراض البلدية على ذلك اوظهور مشاكل فى طبيعة تربة التاسيس لم تذكر بالعقد او نقل موقع المشروع او تعديل لمواقع بعض عناصر المشروع عن العقد الاصلى ويتم دراسة المعوقات واعطاء التمديد المناسب حال عدم شموله بالعقد الاصلى 


2- تكليف المقاول باعمال اضافية تتعدى القيمة القصوى المتفق عليها بالعقد 10% او 20% حسب ما ذكر بالعقد الاصلى ففى حال تعدى قيمة الاعمال الاضافية عن الحد الاقصى المذكور بالعقد يستحق المقاول تمديد وقد تكون هذه الاعمال لها بنود مثيلة مشابهة بالعقد وقد تكون لبنود ليس لها مثيل تتطلب تقديم عروض اسعار وتحليل سعر للمالك الذى يقوم بمراجعتها ودراستها واعطاء السعر المناسب 
وبعد الاتفاق على قيمتها وهم ما يسمى امر تغيير يتم بعد ذلك تحديد التمديد الزمنى المناسب مقابل هذه الاعمال الاضافية خارج نطاق العقد​


----------



## nagopc (1 يناير 2011)

الزيادة 20% ممن البند نفسة او 5% من اجمالي العقد و ليس 20% من قيمة العقد .... و تحدد بمعرفة الاستشاري ان كان التغيير او التوقف قهري او بناء علي طلب العمبل


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مارس 2011)

nagopc قال:


> الزيادة 20% ممن البند نفسة او 5% من اجمالي العقد و ليس 20% من قيمة العقد .... و تحدد بمعرفة الاستشاري ان كان التغيير او التوقف قهري او بناء علي طلب العمبل



الاصل فى حسابات التمديد يتم بناء على العقد ككل اى يتم تنسيب الاعمال الزائدة الى العقد فان كانت الزيادة عن قيمة العقد الاصلى تتعدى الــ 10% او 20% حسب ماذكربالعقد يتم تقييم التمديد ولكن 
اذا لم تتعداها فالمقاول ملزم بتنفيذها دون حساب اى تمديد​


----------



## Yaser.bustanji (19 مارس 2011)

اذا كان هناك امر تغييري فانه يحق للمقاول المطالبة بمدة تمديد بناءا على هذا الامر مع ملاحظة ان التغير في الكميات المدونة في دفتر الكميات لا تشكل بالضرورة امرا تغييرا الا في حالة انه: اختلفت الكمية المكالة لهذا البند بما يزيد أو ينقص عن (20%) من الكمية المدونة في جدول
الكميات أو في أي جدول مسعر آخر ، وكان حاصل ضرب التغير في الكمية بسعر الوحدة المحـدد
في العقد لهذا البند يتجاوز 1% من قيمة العقد المقبولة، وأن هذا البند لم تتم اﻹشارة إليه في العقد
على أنه بند بسعر ثابت


----------



## islamelgin (19 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء برجاء مراجعة الفصل الثالث عشر من الـ CONDITIONS OF CONTRACT FOR CONSTRUCTION (FIDIC 99) والخاص بالتغييرات والتعديلات VARIATIONS" AND ADJUSTMENTS"​
Right to Vary

Variations may be initiated by the Engineer at any time prior to issuing the Taking-Over Certificate for the Works, either by an instruction or by a request for the Contractor to submit a proposal.

The Contractor shall execute and be bound by each Variation, unless the Contractor promptly gives notice to the Engineer stating (with supporting particulars) that 

(i) the Contractor cannot readily obtain the Goods required for the Variation, or 
(ii) such Variation triggers a substantial change in the sequence or progress of the Works. 

Upon receiving this notice, the Engineer shall cancel, confirm or vary the instruction. Each Variation may include:
(a) changes to the quantities of any item of work included in the Contract (however, such changes do not necessarily constitute a Variation),
(b) changes to the quality and other characteristics of any item of work,
(c) changes to the levels, positions and/or dimensions of any part of the Works,
(d) omission of any work unless it is to be carried out by others,
(e) any additional work, Plant, Materials or services necessary for the Permanent Works, including any associated Tests on Completion, boreholes and other testing and exploratory work, or
(f) changes to the sequence or timing of the execution of the Works. The Contractor shall not make any alteration and/or modification of the Permanent Works, unless and until the Engineer instructs or approves a Variation.

Variation Procedure

If the Engineer requests a proposal, prior to instructing a Variation, the Contractor shall respond in writing as soon as practicable, either by giving reasons why he cannot comply (if this is the case) or by submitting:

(a) a description of the proposed work to be performed and a programme for its execution,
(b) the Contractor’s proposal for any necessary modifications to the programme according to Sub- Clause 8.3 [Programme] and to the Time for Completion, and
(c) the Contractor’s proposal for evaluation of the Variation.

The Engineer shall, as soon as practicable after receiving such proposal (under Sub-Clause 13.2 [Value Engineering] or otherwise), respond with approval, disapproval or comments. The Contractor shall not delay any work whilst awaiting a response.

Each instruction to execute a Variation, with any requirements for the recording of Costs, shall be issued by the Engineer to the Contractor, who shall acknowledge receipt. Each Variation shall be evaluated in accordance with Clause 12 [Measurement and Evaluation], unless the Engineer instructs or approves otherwise in accordance with this Clause.​


----------



## mos (19 مارس 2011)

أخى الكريم 
المدة الأضافية تمنح للمقاول إذا تسبب فعل للمالك أو قوة قهرية فى تأخير العمل : بمعنى التأثير على المسار الحرج وليس أستهلاك فترات العوم .

أرجو مراجعة العقد أولا 
على المقاول تقع المسئولية لأثبات أن التعديلات أثرت على المسار الحرج للمشروع وإذا كان المشروع كبير فهناك عدة أساليب لدراسة التأخير منه TIA- WA - or As planned vs As Built schedule

الكميات ليست المؤثر الرئيسى لمنح التمديد.

مع خالص التحية


----------



## بلال الشريف (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم،

موضوع الزيادة بنسبة 10% أو 20% مذكورة في العقد بغرض تعديل الكلفة وليس تعديل المدة (المادة 12.3 من شروط الفيديك العامة)
أخي العزيز، إذا حصلت زيادة على كميات العطاء، وتسببت هذه الكميات في تأخير أعمالك، فيحق لك أن تطلب بتمديد مدة شريطة مايلي :-
أن تكون قد قمت بإشعار المهندس خلال 28 يوما من علمك بأن هذه الزيادة في الكميات سوف تسبب تأخير
أن تقوم بتقديم مطالبة تمديد مدة زمنية حسب الأصول حيث يتم شرح موضوع التأخير وبيان إن كان له أثر على البرنامج الزمني الأساسي أو المعدل للمشروع. في حالة لم يكن لهذه الزيادة أثر فلن يتم تمديد المدة


----------

